# Whizzer Pacemaker Spokes



## Chris Kennedy (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey All!

I am searching for 40, 3mm X 248mm stainless steel spokes, for my 1949 Whizzer Pacemaker project.

Any help and or leads, would be greatly appreciated!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## whizzer kid (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi

 Message me 
Eric58vw@yahoo.com
I might have a lead.  
Eric 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey Eric,
Do you have that lead for me?

Thanks,
Chris Kennedy


----------



## mason_man (Jun 29, 2018)

Bill Warwood, he's in Ohio 
330-947-2744

Ray


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Jun 30, 2018)

mason_man said:


> Bill Warwood, he's in Ohio
> 330-947-2744
> 
> Ray



Thank you, I will give him a call.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 30, 2018)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thank you, I will give him a call.



Glad to be of help. 
Post pictures of your project. 

Ray


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Jun 30, 2018)

mason_man said:


> Glad to be of help.
> Post pictures of your project.
> 
> Ray


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Jun 30, 2018)

All bead blasting done. Sent off to be Cadmium, Chrome and Zinc Tin plate. Getting ready to do the refinish.. have a pro striper to do the Pacemaker striping.


----------



## mason_man (Jun 30, 2018)

Chris Kennedy said:


> All bead blasting done. Sent off to be Cadmium, Chrome and Zinc Tin plate. Getting ready to do the refinish.. have a pro striper to do the Pacemaker striping.



One of the nicest 49 I've seen!
Keep the pictures and progress coming .

Ray


----------



## Whizgreg (Aug 10, 2018)

I have stainless spokes and Nipples for ur Whizzer 949-2916072 and all u need for ur pacemaker


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey All!

Moving right along on my restoration! Here are some pictures of addressing the small flaws after 2 separate priming with 2 heavy coats each. I will final prime and prep it for paint!


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Aug 11, 2018)

I am now looking for a complete Bi-Lite and matching tail light assembly... I will appreciate any help!

Regards,
Chris Kennedy


----------

